# Real Good News From Ron Kosakowski...



## Ron Kosakowski (Oct 19, 2010)

Due to popular demand we are now coming out with new training weapons and  they should be coming out soon. They are not going to be the ugly looking  training weapons that look like they were stamped out with an added vinyl cord  wrapping on the handles you see all over the place. These will look exactly like  the real weapons with beautiful hand carved handles along with the same  beautifully hand carved sheaths. They will all be made of the highest grade  aircraft aluminum for durability and well engineered to feel like the real  swords. 
 Here are the training weapons we will start with:
*Espada Y Daga* *Ginunting*
*Pinute*
*Itak Tagalog #2*
*Pakal knife #3*
 Keep in touch with the TFW web site and our FaceBook page. It will be well  announced in both places. To add good news here, we will also have training  folding knives to go into the training weapons section of the web site. The  folders will be there within a few weeks.


 Also due to popular demand, we are slowly veering off into other cultures  outside the Philippine weapons. We have more Filipino weapons to add still, but  we decided to add a few Chinese swords for collectors as well as Chinese martial  art players to own. Here is a list of the newest weapons coming out soon:
*Tai Chi Swords*
*Butterfly Swords*
*Broad Swords*
 Again, keep in touch on FaceBook and the TFW web site so you know when  these will be out. They will be historically accurate well engineered swords  just like the rest of the TFW weapons.

 If you have not seen the Pakal Knives or the Ginunting in action yet, take  a look at the newest cut videos - 



 and  



 These  videos are a must see. Its amazing what these blades can do to other objects  with absolutely no damage done to them, not even a scratch. 

 On December 5th 2010 I am holding a workshop on a very rare Filipino  martial art called Kuntao Dumpag. This is a workshop you will not want to miss  out on. Here is the information here - http://psdtc.com/Events/Kuntao.seminar.2010.htm To  learn more about this style, go to http://psdtc.com/KunTao  Please let me know  ahead of time so I have a head-count.

 I am looking for serious people for my Long Distant Student Program. If you  are serious about learning my martial arts, please click here - http://psdtc.com/Instructor/default.htm

 All of us involved in TFW in the US and in the Philippines would like to  thank you all for making this a pleasurable and fun business.Its amazing how many blade collectors are out there all over the world.




​


----------



## oaktree (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Ron Kosakowski
When do you think the Taijiquan jian and Dao will be available?
Do you have any made already so we can see?

I think alot here would be interested to hear more on the subject.

Thanks for your hard work!!


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Oct 19, 2010)

oaktree said:


> Hi Ron Kosakowski
> When do you think the Taijiquan jian and Dao will be available?
> Do you have any made already so we can see?
> 
> ...


I am getting a prototype first to make sure it is what Tai Chi people like for that perfect feel. I have Tai Chi instructors at my school and my friends will also have it checked out in the Philippines with Tai Chi instructors there. I want to make sure it is perfect before it is released to the public. I have to keep that good reputation TFW has acquired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Keep in touch with me...I will also announce it here on the forum. I am really looking forward to moving into other cultures with the weapons biz My guess is that it will be after Christmas.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 19, 2010)

Excellent.
I saw the other swords and some very similar design to the Taijiquan swords. I think you will have many happy customers.

I think one of the features many people look for in a good Taijiquan sword is a good balanced sword. 

Are you looking to make a Jian or a Dao?

I look forward to seeing it as well.

On a side note are you looking to making a Katana too?


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Oct 20, 2010)

oaktree said:


> Excellent.
> I saw the other swords and some very similar design to the Taijiquan swords. I think you will have many happy customers.
> 
> I think one of the features many people look for in a good Taijiquan sword is a good balanced sword.
> ...


I am heavily into Filipino MA's...I have very little experience in Chinese MA's outside of Wing Chun. So I do not know much about them though it looks like I will be learning a lot like I did with FMA swords. What is the difference between the Jian and the Dao? If you have some pics to look at and some historical stuff, I would love to see it. 

As for Katanas, yes we will be making those also. By summer time, we should be oozing into other cultures outside the Philippines getting more of the more popular swords from other cultures.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Ron Kosakowski,



> I have very little experience in Chinese MA's outside of Wing Chun. So I do not know much about them though it looks like I will be learning a lot like I did with FMA swords. What is the difference between the Jian and the Dao? If you have some pics to look at and some historical stuff, I would love to see it.


 
Sure. This is a Dao.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Another Dao.

Here is the Jian.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 20, 2010)

My history on the swords and specs is not my forte a suggestion maybe
posting in General Chinese art here on Martial talk and you might get some bites or on one of the sword forums who are more involved in the crafting and history specs of it. I think there was a thread about it some time ago.



Very cool about the Japanese swords and other swords as well.

Also if you noticed the Chinese Dao and the swords you have on your site the similarites from my limited understanding of the Dao it was a chop,hacking type of weapon were the Jian is more of a stabbing,piercing type weapon as seen in the designs.

Looking forward to seeing the final results.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 20, 2010)

Ron Kosakowski said:


> I am heavily into Filipino MA's...I have very little experience in Chinese MA's outside of Wing Chun. So I do not know much about them though it looks like I will be learning a lot like I did with FMA swords. What is the difference between the Jian and the Dao? If you have some pics to look at and some historical stuff, I would love to see it.


 
Hi Ron,

One of the leading authorities on Chinese Swordsmanship in the US is Scott Rodell.  You might try running some of your prototypes by him for feedback on the feel or overall design.
http://www.grtc.org/category/articles-and-interviews/chinese-swords-and-swordsmanship/

Lamont


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Oct 21, 2010)

oaktree said:


> My history on the swords and specs is not my forte a suggestion maybe
> posting in General Chinese art here on Martial talk and you might get some bites or on one of the sword forums who are more involved in the crafting and history specs of it. I think there was a thread about it some time ago.
> 
> 
> ...


 I have never seen the Dao before though it is nice. The Jian seems to be the more popular one that I see. I am not really sure which ones my blade makers are making as of yet. There is a tsunami in the Philippines right now so communication is a little ruff at the moment. 

Thank you for the pictures though. I am really looking forward to getting these out to the public and of course, owning one myself. I have to own at least one of each of course.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Oct 21, 2010)

Blindside said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> One of the leading authorities on Chinese Swordsmanship in the US is Scott Rodell. You might try running some of your prototypes by him for feedback on the feel or overall design.
> http://www.grtc.org/category/articles-and-interviews/chinese-swords-and-swordsmanship/
> ...


 
Thank you for the link. My friend in the Philippines knows some Tai Chi people there that are Chinese. Tai Chi is pretty much all over due to the balance of fight potential and body development it offers. (I would do it myself if I had the time) Plus I have a long time Tai Chi guy at my school. He brings in his teachers for seminars at my school also. He has one there now actually but I do not have the sword yet. So pretty much, we have it covered in making sure everything is accurate on the sword.

I do appreciate all help. Its nice of you folks to take the time like this to make sure i have the perfect weapon. :asian:


----------

